# sex life



## jossytt

I've always said my sex life is like a ferrari....

...I dont have a ferrari 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

haha wtf lol :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol:


----------



## davelincs

:lol:


----------



## pw1960

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Rsheen

At least it is not like a model T ford - and has to be hand started


----------



## jossytt

Rsheen said:


> At least it is not like a model T ford - and has to be hand started


Nothing wrong with a visit from mrs palm and her 5 sisters :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN

jossytt said:


> I've always said my sex life is like a ferrari....
> 
> ...I dont have a ferrari
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


  :?     :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

ROFL  LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

:lol: :lol:


----------

